# Realivox Blue - First Audio Demos Posted!



## Mike Greene (Apr 15, 2014)

*UPDATE MAY 22 - *I got my first four demos for Realivox Blue and I couldn't be more thrilled. Check these out:

[flash width=580 height=145 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F36099131&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=false&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

And in case you missed the previous postings in this thread, here is our polyphonic legato:


And a very quick showing of the wordbuilder:


Release date is now scheduled for Monday, May 26, although since that's Memorial Day, we might move it to Tuesday. I can't decide if a holiday release is a good thing or a bad thing . . .


----------



## dfhagai (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Polyphonic legato video posted*

Brilliant


----------



## mike753 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Polyphonic legato video posted*

That's really fantastic! I am impressed. Looking forward to more info on the word builder.


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Apr 15, 2014)

Correctly I can say that your library especially of vocal is the most realistic and beautiful than other one.
When is release date about the BLUE??


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm very intrigued by Blue, it really seems like the kind of library that's a long time coming but nobody wanted to get their hands dirty and just make it already. Thanks Mike! This is one of the many reasons why we love you.


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Polyphonic legato video posted*

Thanks guys! Nightneo, we're expecting to release next week. There are still a couple snags with the phrase-builder. (Single words was done months ago, but syllables in succession to make phrases is a little trickier. It's really close, though.)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 16, 2014)

Looking and sounding great, Mike.


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Polyphonic legato video posted*

Apparently some people don't like Facebook, so I put it on YouTube, too:


----------



## peksi (Apr 20, 2014)

oh mike that sonds so wonderful. you guys are geniuses.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow, that must have been hard to build. I always thought real time poly true legato was impossible! Very good work.


----------



## NIGHTNEO (May 12, 2014)

Hi Mike, how's it coming along?
I really hope its release!


----------



## vicontrolu (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Polyphonic legato video posted*

I just wanna say after listening to this guy´s voice for the first time i am not sure about my sexual orientation anymore.


----------



## Mike Greene (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Polyphonic legato video posted*



vicontrolu @ Mon May 12 said:


> I just wanna say after listening to this guy´s voice for the first time i am not sure about my sexual orientation anymore.


Maybe I should post a picture of myself. That will set you straight again. :mrgreen: 

We have a release date now. It's set for next Monday, May 19th.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Polyphonic legato video posted*



Mike Greene @ Mon May 12 said:


> We have a release date now. It's set for next Monday, May 19th.



Great news Mike. Also, I mailed you a check for $1000.00 last week. Joo get it yet? Also, I work for the IRS and I have set you up so that you owe no 2014 taxes. Haha, just yanking your chain my friend. Polyphonic legato......worth an even longer wait, if necessary. I have the patience of a deer hunter in upstate New York..."I'm gonna sit and wait on that deer 5 months if I have to."


----------



## mk282 (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Polyphonic legato video posted*



Mike Greene @ 13.5.2014 said:


> vicontrolu @ Mon May 12 said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanna say after listening to this guy´s voice for the first time i am not sure about my sexual orientation anymore.
> ...



Best. Comeback. Ever. /\~O


----------



## Casiquire (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Polyphonic legato video posted*



Mike Greene @ Mon 12 May said:


> Maybe I should post a picture of myself. That will set you straight again. :mrgreen:



Oh come on now, you're not a hideous monster. Have some confidence! Haha


----------



## peksi (May 13, 2014)

Holding my breath for this one. Any more teasers Mike?


----------



## Mike Greene (May 14, 2014)

peksi @ Tue May 13 said:


> Any more teasers Mike?


Either tomorrow or Friday, I'll try to post a video on the word/phrase builder. I'm still tweaking the timings, which is taking forever. (How long between the "s" and the "t" in "Stu," for instance. The combinations and variations are endless.)


----------



## Viango (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Polyphonic legato video posted*

I am really waiting for this wordbuilder video to show up. Curious to see how you work with it...Do you post it today? Thanks!


----------



## Mike Greene (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Realivox Blue - Polyphonic legato video posted*

I'd like to, but I'm still tweaking the instrument. I'm working like a maniac to make my Monday release, especially with the added pressure of having already paid for an ad to run that day! :shock: 

I can't release unless I think it's completely right, though. (My apologies for how pompous that must sound.) Getting these consonant combinations (literally thousands of iterations) to all behave is driving me batty.


----------



## woodsdenis (May 19, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI7P9Xc6vzg#t=243

http://youtu.be/dI7P9Xc6vzg

Just spotted this


----------



## Mike Greene (May 22, 2014)

*UPDATE MAY 22 - *I got my first four demos for Realivox Blue and I couldn't be more thrilled. Check these out:

[flash width=580 height=145 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F36099131&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=false&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]


----------



## Musicologo (May 22, 2014)

This really seems promising!... I will wait for further developments!


----------



## jcs88 (May 23, 2014)

Can't wait for more info on this; seems really versatile and the first solo vocal library I feel I could bend to my will without pulling my hair out. The german pronunciation was a little offensive though..can we get an apology coupon?


----------



## 5Lives (May 24, 2014)

This looks like the best, easiest to use word builder I've seen! Amazing stuff! Can't wait - and I hope you do a Memorial Day release so I get all day off to play with it


----------



## blougui (May 24, 2014)

Really amazing YT Demo, Mike.
A warm and deep as well as airy voice with an impressive engine if i might say so 

Erik


----------



## woodsdenis (May 27, 2014)

Out now, downloading as I write.


----------



## Wes Antczak (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the update re Blue... awesome news!!! Awesome price as well! =o


----------



## 5Lives (May 27, 2014)

Would love to hear some initial impressions on this thing! Planning on grabbing it this weekend.


----------

